# Meeting people in Portimão



## Martin76 (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi everyone,

My girlfriend and I have just moved to Portimão and we are looking for new friends and network in the area. So if you have any suggestions to what to do and where to go to socialize in the area, this would be greatly appreciated 

My girlfriend Camilla (age 36) is starting up an online crochet business and I (age 40) am working as a mobile app developer. We have moved to Portugal to live and work in a warmer area - we are originally from Denmark.

Hope to hear from you! 

Kind regards,
Martin & Camilla


----------

